# Hello from michigan usa



## JACK-TR6 (Aug 14, 2016)

Looking forward to new ideas .


----------



## Jwest7788 (Aug 17, 2016)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Janger (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi Jack. Tell us what you're up to.


----------

